# The Bug Type Club



## Yanmega (Aug 4, 2008)

To join this club your favorite pokemon has to be a bug pokemon or at _least_ be in the bug type egg group and... erm... yea. I don't expect this club to get much members because I just looked at the "Whats You Least Favorite Type?" Thread and I saw that bug type had the most votes.

Members:
1: Yanmega
2: Kali the Flygon
3. pikachu629
4. Commahappy


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 4, 2008)

Can I still join? Pweeease? Flygons are bugs, honest! *points to bug egg group* See! And Bug is one of my two favorite types... and Scyther's my second favorite Poké, and... *goes on and on*


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmm... *Looks through a book* Ok *fine* you can join


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 5, 2008)

Yaaaay! *dances*


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, I like Scizor and Vespiquen


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

Scyther and Pinsir were my original favorite Pokemon, so I guess I'll join.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok you peoples can join


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 19, 2015)

My favorite bug types are the pretty ones, but i still find bug kind of a neat type! I'm in :)


----------

